# Junkers 88 Drawings



## antony watkiss (Sep 6, 2017)

Chaps

Can anyone help me track down a set of Junkers 88 Drawings?

I'm researching JU88 A5's at the moment.

More specifically Wing and Tail Structure.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2017)

There are scale drawings in the Kagero book, 'Ju-88 Vol 1'.
I don't want to post them here, due to copyright, and they're also 'split' across multiple pages, which makes it tricky to post. 
Somewhere, I have another set of drawings, but a quick look in my files has failed to locate them.


----------



## antony watkiss (Sep 6, 2017)

Airframes said:


> There are scale drawings in the Kagero book, 'Ju-88 Vol 1'.
> I don't want to post them here, due to copyright, and they're also 'split' across multiple pages, which makes it tricky to post.
> Somewhere, I have another set of drawings, but a quick look in my files has failed to locate them.



Thank you I will look it up


----------

